# Enclosures for Pokies



## longviewsteven (Aug 25, 2012)

I just finished a couple of enclosures.

This houses my p fasciata




p subfusca HL


----------



## MarkmD (Aug 25, 2012)

Very nice ur Ts will love them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vespers (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice enclosures. The top one appears to be the Exo Terra 18x18x24 tall...I just bought one of those a week ago myself, with the intentions of making an adult pokie enclosure.

I recognize those manzanita drop-in things that hydrophyte makes in the second enclosure...those are indeed pretty nice looking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## longviewsteven (Aug 25, 2012)

Vespers, you are right. The top is 18X18X24 and the bottom is 12X12X18 (Exo Terra) I added natural cork on the back of them and yes I just got the drop in from hydrophyte. He is going to custom build one for my larger one.


----------



## longviewsteven (Aug 25, 2012)

*p fasciata*

Here she is coming out for a photo shoot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vespers (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks great, and beautiful spider there. I need to find some nice cork bark tubes like that.


----------



## patrick conran (Aug 26, 2012)

hydrophyte??? What or who is this? I know from the thread it has something to do with custom tank building an that km very interested in, so if anyone has any idea please let me know, these enclosures are amazing by the way I absolutely love the one with the drift wood suspended from the ceiling!!!


----------



## longviewsteven (Aug 27, 2012)

Patrick, hydrophyte is a member here on the forums. He made the drop in and he sells them.

Vespers, Jamiestarantulas.com sells three sizes of cork tubes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarac (Aug 27, 2012)

Maryland Cork Inc. sells tubes for absolutely dirt cheap.  They are $3.95 per lb for the tubes and $2.95 for flats.  Cheapest place I have found and I have searched extensively.  I use them for my assorted critters and for mounting epiphytic plants in my greenhouse.  

http://www.marylandcork.com/

"Following are the diameter circumferences for the tubes:

Large Tubes - 8 to 12 inches in diameter (approx. 20 lbs per box)

Medium Tubes - 4-8 inches in diameter (approx. 20 to 25 lbs per box)

Small Tubes - 3-4 inches in diameter (approx. 28 to 30 lbs per box)"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vespers (Aug 27, 2012)

longviewsteven said:


> Vespers, Jamiestarantulas.com sells three sizes of cork tubes.


Thanks longview. It just so happens that I did order some tubes from her over the weekend!  I stumbled upon the supplies part of her website and figured she would be a good place to get some. The few small zoo med pieces in stock at a LPS here weren't very suitable.


----------



## Akai (Aug 29, 2012)

Tarac said:


> Maryland Cork Inc. sells tubes for absolutely dirt cheap.  They are $3.95 per lb for the tubes and $2.95 for flats.  Cheapest place I have found and I have searched extensively.  I use them for my assorted critters and for mounting epiphytic plants in my greenhouse.
> 
> http://www.marylandcork.com/
> 
> ...


Nice find Tarac.  This is a pretty good deal actually a steal at these prices.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DrEvilSpider (Aug 30, 2012)

Are cylindrical hides preferable for Pokies? As obviously a slab of bark makes the T more visible.


----------



## longviewsteven (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a cork tube in all of my pokie enclosures. Since they are nocturnal, they "hide" most of day and it's always in the tube. I feel that it makes them feel more comfortable.


----------

